# ЦМТ на Юго-Западной, Москва



## В.О.Н. (18 Фев 2016)

Доброго времени всем.
Наверняка есть кто-нибудь, кто там лечился или лечится. Можете поделиться мнением и впечатлениями?
Я пока только один раз туда заходила, впечатление не очень: толпа, поток, 10 минут на пациента, стандартное лечение для всех (ненавистный мной "хрясь-хрясь")...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Фев 2016)

Это центр мануальной терапии.
Там так и должно быть. Там то чем занимается мануальный терапевт-мануальная терапия и блокады.
Очередь. Хороший признак работы врача, но плохая работа администратора.
Хрясь-хрясь- это манипуляционные техники на суставах позвоночника, при наличии в них функциональных блоков, наиболее эффективная и экономически выгодная методика в мануальной терапии. К сожалению не ко всем и не всеми специалистами применимы манипуляции этого типа.
Вам не подходит уже по эмоциональному ощущению, поищите врача применяющего только приемы на мягких тканей.
Кстати, и в цмт эти приемы применяют, все зависит от выбора пациента и врача.


----------



## В.О.Н. (19 Фев 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Вам не подходит уже по эмоциональному ощущению, поищите врача применяющего только приемы на мягких тканей.
> Кстати, и в цмт эти приемы применяют, все зависит от выбора пациента и врача.



Это было первое, что я спросила - а можно мягко, без жестких манипуляций, я их боюсь? (от себя - тем более что у меня шея, на шее вообще ужас как боюсь).
Ответ врача был: если вам не нужны манипуляции, можете уходить, я вас даже осматривать не буду. Здесь применяют только жесткое воздействие на позвоночник.

Вот какое эмоциональное ощущение это может вызывать? Естественно, хочется просто уйти, но я не ушла, и осмотр все же состоялся.
После него врач немного смягчился и сказал: ну вы же понимаете, что при таком потоке у меня нет времени на пирм и прочие варианты...


А я ведь понимаю, что врачи там хорошие и опытные и все такое...
Доктор, можете подсказать, где в государственном учреждении есть врачи, применяющие только мягкие техники? Я знаю только AIRа в НПЦО, но попасть к нему по омс не могу - не подхожу по профилю заведения.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Фев 2016)

Не мой вопрос, но ОМС мануальную терапию в поликлинике не оплачивает. Вернее в поликлинике не хотят, не выгодно. Только в санаториях.


----------

